# Авиация > Однополчане >  Саваслейка

## Topper

Здравствуйте!

Уважаемые выпускники Саваслейской средней школы, Центра переучивания, сослуживцы, коллеги по Войскам ПВО и просто жители военного городка Саваслейка - а почему бы не общаться здесь?  :D 
С уважением - я, таки инкогнито.  :mrgreen:

----------


## An-Z

После размещения тут http://forum.airforce.ru/viewtopic.php?t=56
нескольких фотографий Саваслейских лётчиков и"техников" ко мне начала стекаться кой какая информация об этом аэродроме и людях служивших и живших там. Так как создание максимально полной истории этого гарнизона является одной из моих задач начинаю выкладывать тут всё что "наработано" по этому гарнизону. Надеюсь, что это активизирует Саваслейцев!
Этот блок фотографий предоставлен Зубанковым Сергеем Владимировичем, за что ему благодарен!

----------


## An-Z

мгновения тех лет..

----------


## An-Z

ещё

----------


## Anonymous

НИО-1

----------


## Anonymous

НИО

----------


## Д.Срибный

Андрей Зинчук подготовил очерк по истории 148 ЦБППЛС.
50 фотографий из музея Саваслейки.

http://www.airforce.ru/history/savasleika/index.htm

Фотографии современного периода будут добавлены чуть позднее.

----------


## Topper

Замечательная фотография по ссылке Дмитрия - аэродром и гарнизон сверху. Всё видно,  :shock:  даже школу!
В этом году не удалось на встречу одношкольников приехать. Жаль.

----------

Всем привет
я может не по адресу, но жила я в Саваслейке и  теперь  вот хочу найти людей кот тоже сохранили об этом местечке.
Зовут меня Щур Кристина.Если кто то и помнит это фамилию то только по отцу так как мне только 18 лет.Папа у меня уже подполковником стал.Горжусь этим очень.Если кто то знает  или помнит семью Шишловых(они жили в 18 досе)дайте пожалуйста знать.
Мой адрес kristina-shhur@yandex.ru
я просто сейчас в штатах денюжку зарабатываю может приеду скоро и не дам гарнизону развалиться окончательно.Вообщем жду людей близких по духу и крови

----------


## SVZ

Саваслейка, 16.09.2006

----------


## Богданов Юрий

На этом форуме я увидел фотографии сослуживцев отца и хотел бы найти тех, кто помнит техника капитана Богданова Михаила Михайловича. Мы уехали из Саваслейки в 1966 году. Мой отец сейчас живет во Фрязино 25 км от Москвы. Он был бы очень рад пообщаться с однополчанами.
Мой адрес yury_bogdanov@hotmail.com.

----------

Уважаемые выпускники Саваслейской средней школы, Центра переучивания, сослуживцы, коллеги по Войскам ПВО и просто жители военного городка Саваслейка - а почему бы не общаться здесь? 

заходите по ссылке http://www.avia.ru/cgi/discshow.cgi?...828022&page=17, там много наших, форум живой, хотя и довольно бестолковый. Общаются в основном экс-саваслейцы.

----------


## Kasatka

=) А Вы "там" опубликуйте ссылку на наш форум. Он толковый. Приходите к нам и общайтесь тут =) Милости просим

----------


## Д.Срибный

На форуме авиа.ру ссылки на наш форум имеются в разных топиках. Так что никакой дискриминации нет - кому где удобнее (привычнее), тот там и общается :-)

----------


## Альбина

Хочется найти бывших одноклассников, выпуск 1972г Саваслейской школы: Стоянову Людмилу, Лазутину Людмилу,Сухих Сергея.Где вы?
А ведь мы(Куприянова, Постникова, Роговая, Томилко, Фролова)постоянно общаемся. Знаем где живут Якимов, Барунов,Лукьянов,Курочкин, Терещенко, Шмаков.

----------

Дорогие Мои! Рад, что в глубинах интернета нашел родную Саваслейку! Я там служил в замечательной аэродромной роте под командыванием незабываемого Валентина Григорьевича Буторина с 1978-1980 года. Очень хотелось узнать что сейчас в наше части.  
Я всегда гордися и горжусь службой в войсках ПВО. Эсли меня кто-то услышит отзовитесь! С уважением Озорнов Алексей Алексеевич.
oalal@rambler.ru

----------

КРИСТИНА ЩУР!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Удивлена.Тем не менее,мы были подругами около двух лет.Потом я уехала.Уверена,тебе будет интересно пообщаться.Ты сейчас где живешь?Я в Москве.мой телефон 8-906-092-42-30.Потом домашний напишу.Можешь на форум написать.поболтаем,будет чем поделиться. :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## robert

Саваслейка 1977 Май

Венгерская Делегация

----------


## robert

Саваслейка  1959 Июль

Инструкторы MiГ-19ПM + Венгерские пилоты

----------


## Serov Alexander

Форум для тех, кто так или иначе связан с Саваслейкой
http://savasleyka.ru/forum/index.php

----------


## Виталий

Да,давно здесь ничего не обновляется.Если кто-нибудь писал,так никто ничего не пишет!Был в Саваслейке 3 года назад.Что там,как там?

----------


## Leon

ПРиветствую.
Автор книги о боевом пути 41гиап разыскивает бывшего летчика это-
го полка(в 60-х),который затем служил в Саваслейке-Привалова 
Владимира.Может кто-то,что то знает о его судьбе?Помогите товари-
щу!!!
С уважением.

----------


## svz

Июнь 1973 г. Кубинка. Саваслейские МиГ-25

----------


## Topper

Здравствуйте! Тем, кто провёл в Саваслейке детские школьные годы, может быть интересно заглянуть вот сюда:
http://savasleyka.ru/forum/viewforum.php?f=1

----------


## Самородницкий Владимир

> Хочется найти бывших одноклассников, выпуск 1972г Саваслейской школы: Стоянову Людмилу, Лазутину Людмилу,Сухих Сергея.Где вы?
> А ведь мы(Куприянова, Постникова, Роговая, Томилко, Фролова)постоянно общаемся. Знаем где живут Якимов, Барунов,Лукьянов,Курочкин, Терещенко, Шмаков.


Здравствуйте, дорогая "незнакомка", хотя, наверняка, - очень даже знакомая и в какой-то степени родной человек !!!
Благодаря некоторым советам на других сайтах зашел на данный... И... о... мое удивление... столько знакомых давно фамилий... Томилко (Женя мой однокласник), Лазутин Юра (мой однокласник)... и другие фамилии очень знакомы...
Вероятнее всего Вы, Альбина,живете в Подольске или где-то в Подмосковье, где исторически концентрируются семьи военнослужащих, выходящих в запас из Саваслейского гарнизона.
Счастья Вам, Вашим родственникам и здоровья, дорогие Саваслейцы (очень давние 1952-1965.... гг, и более молодые) !!!!
Пишите, буду искренне рад общению
Владимир Самородницкий (1950 г.р.) Сыктывкар

slicha@mail.ru
w_samorodnitskij@mail.ru
ICQ 388-022-087
167005, Республика Коми, Сыктывкар, Октябрьский проспект, 198, кв.1
Домашний телефон (8212) 51-39-39
Сотовый 8-9505655531

У моих родных сестер Наташи и Иры есть E-mail 
Располагаю некоторыми сведениями о семьях Саваслейцев

----------


## Самородницкий Владимир

Саваслейка - это звучит гордо !!!
Через 148 ЦБП ЛС, сформированный в 1941 году (в самом начале войны) на Сейме (бывшая Горьковская область), в дальнейшем центр в 1952 году был передислоцирован в Саваслейку (как нам в период 1957-1965 гг рассказывали ветераны гарнизона и примкнувшего к гарнизону-центру, села с одноименным названием, получившим название в честь в старину известного трактирщика по имени Сава. Мужики, заходившие в его трактир в стародавние времена, восклицали: "Сава, слей-ка пива...!!!!". Вот отсюда, якобы, и название). 
Центр долгое время был единственным учебно-боевым центром переучивания летного (и штурманского) состава со времен создания.... В этом центре служили легендарные военные боевые летчики полковник Каснерик Михаил Константинович, герой Советского Союза полковник Березуцкий, герой Советского Союза подполковник Пчелинцев Владимир, неоднократный орденоносец полковник Филимонов Николай Иванович (один из первых начальников штаба), полковник Волков Степан Тимофеевич, полковник Роскошный, генерал Власенко, полковник Сметанин В., полковник Знаменский В.П., подполковник Курочка Дмитрий Никитович.... 
В центре переучивались в разные периоды послевоенных лет абсолютное большинство летчиков, штурманов (операторов), штурманов боевого управления, инженеров и техников. Центр был мощнейшей базой войсковых стажировок курсантов Армавирского и Ставропольского летных училищ. Много можно было бы рассказать об очень давних буднях офицерских семей, отдававших свой долг отечеству.... 
В настоящее время в Ставрополе живет полковник запаса Красин Николай Иванович, выпускник штурманского факультета СВВАУЛШ 1971 года (вероятно один из последних для нашей современности бывший начальник штаба 148 ЦБП ЛС). Он - Красин Н.И. в 1990 году докладывал ветеранам центра, командованию ВС СССР и действовавшим в то время боевым офицерам о славной истории выдающегося центра... Если бы Николай Иванович не проявлял излишнюю скромность, то из его уст (или письменных воспоминаний) можно услышать интереснейшую информацию.... 
Один из моих сокурсников, выпуска 1971 года (знаю фамилию, но пусть о нем напишут другие, сам он из-за скромности промолчит) первым из штурманского состава вылетел в составе экипажа на ныне современнейшем МиГе... 
Сохраняю в памяти многих ветеранов... Жму сотоварищеские руки боевым летчикам, прошедшим через учебу и службу в центре. 
Знаю точно, что сыновья некоторых моих сокурсников в настоящее время несут достойную вахту сменившегося поколения... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
167005, Республика Коми, г. Сыктывкар, 
Октябрьский проспект 198, кв.1 
(8212) 513939

----------


## Самородницкий Владимир

Постоянно вспоминая дорогие сердцу годы жизни в Саваслейке, решил выслать несколько очень давних фотографий.
Эти и многие другие фотографии остались нам в память благодаря трудам старшины Жалнина Семена Петровича , летчика - Василия Гунина и других фотолюбителей.

Буду рад отзывам.
С сердечным приветом и наилучшими пожеланиями ко всем, кому всегда дорог пароль - "Саваслейка" - такое емкое и душевное для нас понятие.

Владимир Самородницкий (1950 г.р.), Сейма-Саваслейка (1950-1965 гг)
Сыктывкар
26.05.2007
Примечание: подписи фотографий отображаются при наведении курсора левой кнопкой мыши

----------


## Самородницкий Владимир

Выставляю еще одну партию очень старых фотографий.
Прошу прощения за качество, в наше время все фотолюбители пользовались фотоаппаратами былых-давних конструкций.

Владимир Самородницкий
Сыктывкар
26.05.07
slicha@mail.ru

----------


## Самородницкий Владимир

К сожалению в одно вложение доступно вставить 4 - 5 фотографий

----------


## Самородницкий Владимир

Отважился предложить Вашему вниманию еще несколько очень древних фотографий

----------


## Самородницкий Владимир

Из семейного альбома несколько исторических фотографий

----------


## Самородницкий Владимир

Из семейного альбома

----------


## Самородницкий Владимир

Всем привет !
Рекомендую ссылки
http://www.forumkharkov.com – форум Харькова (есть тема "Ищу тебя")
http://obyava.kharkov.ua  - доска объявлений в Харькове
http://kievforum.org.ua/index.php - форум Киева (есть тема "Найти человека")
http://www.kievinfo.com/serchphons.shtml - Киев горсправка (можно узнать номер телефона, адрес)

----------


## Настюха Зотова

Всем привет!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Юрий

> Постоянно вспоминая дорогие сердцу годы жизни в Саваслейке, решил выслать несколько очень давних фотографий.
> Эти и многие другие фотографии остались нам в память благодаря трудам старшины Жалнина Семена Петровича , летчика - Василия Гунина и других фотолюбителей.
> 
> Буду рад отзывам.
> С сердечным приветом и наилучшими пожеланиями ко всем, кому всегда дорог пароль - "Саваслейка" - такое емкое и душевное для нас понятие.
> 
> Владимир Самородницкий (1950 г.р.), Сейма-Саваслейка (1950-1965 гг)
> Сыктывкар
> 26.05.2007
> Примечание: подписи фотографий отображаются при наведении курсора левой кнопкой мыши



Знаменский Вячеслав Павлович, после Саваслейки, стоял у истоков ЦБПА в г. Астрахани, основание которого он возглавил в 1959 году и находился бессменным командиром в течении 7 лет. 
Приезжал из Подольска (где ныне живет) на празднование юбилея Центра боевого применения авиации. На снимке в центре. (к сожалению снимок не загрузился, но он есть в теме "Знаки стран участниц Варшавского договора" в разделе посвященном 116 ЦБПА в г.Астрахани.

----------


## Самородницкий Владимир

Спасибо Вам, уважаемый, за краткое резюме о Вячеславе Павловиче Знаменском. Приятно осознавать, что Вячеслав Павлович ныне здравствует. Он был в течение ряда лет другом моего отца, а его жена Калерия Николаевна (вечная ей память) - подругой моей матери.
Вячеслав Павлович дважды принял активное участие и в моей судьбе.
Если есть возможность - прошу передать Вячеславу Павловичу самый сердечный привет от всей нашей семьи Самородницких (все мы в Сыктывкаре, родители живы).

----------


## Юрий

> Спасибо Вам, уважаемый, за краткое резюме о Вячеславе Павловиче Знаменском. Приятно осознавать, что Вячеслав Павлович ныне здравствует. Он был в течение ряда лет другом моего отца, а его жена Калерия Николаевна (вечная ей память) - подругой моей матери.
> Вячеслав Павлович дважды принял активное участие и в моей судьбе.
> Если есть возможность - прошу передать Вячеславу Павловичу самый сердечный привет от всей нашей семьи Самородницких (все мы в Сыктывкаре, родители живы).


Постараюсь. В свое время он был  командиром Центра, где служил мой отец.

----------


## Самородницкий Владимир

*На фотоснимке изображены: справа - летчик Василий Гунин, в центре - Галя Гунина*

*На втором снимке - летчик- комэск Астахов* , участник Великой Отечественной войны

----------


## svz

Саваслейка, 1967 г, 3 АЭ 1 полка

----------


## Mig

> Июнь 1973 г. Кубинка. Саваслейские МиГ-25


В продолжение темы:

*Владимир Готлибович Колотухин (в 1973 году летчик 32 гиап 9 иад, аэродром Шаталово)*: 

"... В июне 1973 года в Кубинке был проведен очередной показ авиационной техники под названием «Рубеж-73», на котором присутствовал Генеральный секретарь ЦК КПСС Л.И. Брежнев. 
Все тренировки к показу проходили под неусыпным вниманием зам. Главкома генерал-полковника авиации Пстыго И.И. Иван Иванович сочетал в себе жесткость командной линии и отеческую заботу, вникая во все нужды участников показа. Однажды пилотажник-одиночник майор Ломакин позволил себе высказать общее мнение о недостаточном питании: «Интенсивность тренировок большая, а энергии при таком питании хватает… до третьего разворота». Все ожидали взрыва эмоций со стороны зама Главкома. Однако Иван Иванович спокойно поднял «продуктового» начальника и произнес: «Выделить дополнительный паек! И не кефир, а как положено на учениях, – хлеб и сало!» Пропустив мимо ушей аплодисменты пилотов, прокомментировал: «Здесь диетчиков нет! А сало, в свете последних медицинских исследований, разгоняет излишний холестерин!» 

Мне достался индивидуальный пилотаж на самолете МиГ-23М. Основная задача была примерно такая же, как и на показе «Кристалл-72». А.Г. Баданов сразу предложил ничего не сочинять и за основу взять наш комплекс, который мы выполняли годом ранее. 
В Кубинке после начала тренировок группы нашего полка в составе двух звеньев выявилась скрытая «угроза»: относительно большая вероятность отказов на наших аппаратах. Эту «угрозу» нейтрализовали наличием запасных самолетов. Но сразу возник вопрос: нужен и запасной пилот, который может «стоять» в любом звене и любом месте. 
Когда командир дивизии начал обрисовывать проблему, у меня мелькнула мысль о том, что после своего индивидуального полета, зарулив на стоянку, я успею пересесть на запасной самолет и точно по времени начать запуск. Если у выруливающей группы отказов не произойдет, то я выключаю двигатель и «сижу на приеме», жду запуск второго звена. Если и у второго звена все будет нормально, то мне представится возможность спокойно сидеть в кабине самолета (как на балконе в театре), наблюдая за показом и слушая радиообмен...

Однако тренировки к показу прекратились неожиданно… В тот день все шло точно по плану. Над полосой в этот момент проходили парами МиГ-25. Первой пронеслась пара разведчиков МиГ-25Р, а за ней, строго выдерживая временной интервал, следовала пара перехватчиков МиГ-25П из Саваслейки – подполковник Зубанков и майор Майстренко  (более подробно об этой катастрофе см.: http://www.avia.ru/cgi/discshow.cgi?...828022&page=43) . Ведомый перехватчиков немного отстал от ведущего и шел на большей скорости и, наверное, при подходе к трибуне без проблем занял бы свое место. По плану после прохода «двадцать пятых» должна была взлететь наша группа.

И вдруг… Ведомый МиГ-25П, управляемый военным летчиком майором Майстренко, начал выписывать медленную «бочку». «Бочка» была не координированная, явно переходящая в спираль с увеличивающимся радиусом. Первый виток закончился благополучно, но не трудно было догадаться, что второй виток закончится на земной поверхности… Самолет Майстренко, уйдя в сторону от ВПП (в начале которой стояло звено нашего полка), в положении вверх колесами столкнулся с землей в нескольких сотнях метров от запасной полосы. Огромный огненный шар поднялся на месте падения МиГ-25П…."

С.Исаев "Страницы истории 32-го гвардейского истребительного авиаполка. Ч.2. Шаталово. 1968-1989". М.: Арбор, 2009. - С. 105

Уважаемый svz, можно попросить прислать фото МиГ-25 в Кубинке в хорошем (300 dpi) разрешении с указанием автора фото или владельца архива по адресу giap-32@yandex.ru? Заранее благодарю! С уважением,

----------


## svz

Уважаемый MIG !
Фотография МИГ-25П в Кубинке в 1973 г взята по ссылке : 
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...num=1120463414
С уважением,
Сергей Зубанков

----------


## Mig

> Уважаемый MIG !
> Фотография МИГ-25П в Кубинке в 1973 г взята по ссылке : 
> http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...num=1120463414
> С уважением,
> Сергей Зубанков


Спасибо за наводку! С Asatом договоримся.

----------


## Самородницкий Владимир

24.07.09. в Подольске умерла Мария Романовна Гребенская. 
27 июля похоронили в г. Пушкин рядом с мужем.
Искренние соболезнование семьям Гребенских, Выставкиных...

----------


## Strizh

Всем добрый день, те кто так или иначе связан с Саваслейкой, куда ж вы все пропали то с этого форума?!

----------


## muk33

Летчик-испытатель 1 класса, начальник Центра подготовки летчиков -испытателей ГНИКИ ВВС полковник Кононов Николай Иванович. Погиб 27 сентября 1979 года в полете на самолете МиГ-21УМ. Служил в Саваслейке с 1962 по 1973 год, участник парада в Домодедово в 1967 году на Су-15 (За это и получил орден Красной звезды). Один из первых летчиков ПВО, освоивших МиГ-25П. Интересный человек был, заочно закончил МАИ, а чтобы его, командира эскадрильи, отпустили в испытатели написал письмо самому Косыгину. В свободное время с единомышленниками строил орнитоптер.

----------


## PPV

> Летчик-испытатель 1 класса, начальник Центра подготовки летчиков -испытателей ГНИКИ ВВС полковник Кононов Николай Иванович. Погиб 27 сентября 1979 года в полете на самолете МиГ-21УМ. Служил в Саваслейке с 1962 по 1973 год, участник парада в Домодедово в 1967 году на Су-15 (За это и получил орден Красной звезды). Один из первых летчиков ПВО, освоивших МиГ-25П. Интересный человек был, заочно закончил МАИ, а чтобы его, командира эскадрильи, отпустили в испытатели написал письмо самому Косыгину. В свободное время с единомышленниками строил орнитоптер.


muk33, Вы не могли бы уточнить, в каком полку в составе 148 ЦБП служил Н.И. Кононов? Первым на Су-15 в Саваслейке переучивался 594 УИАП, однако в воздушном параде в Домодедово 09.07.1967 принимали участие еще и летчики 592 УИАП, который также был в составе 148 ЦБП. Кстати, Су-15 для парада "арендовали" у 611 ИАП, во время подготовки к параду, летом 1967-го базировались на АЭ ЛИИ в Жуковском...

----------

